# 5yr old won his 1st fight



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 25, 2002)

Well we settled down to Christmas eve night, when out of know where my brother (23yr) lay on the ground holding his groin. This story start with my brother and me playing PS2 game UFC Throwdown which we got him for Christmas. After playing it for while and my brother kicking my ***, he let me go against the computer. While I was playing, he started wrestling with my son who is 5yr and has been taken Kempo since about June. Trying to get him ready for his yellow belt test. I also have shown him some grappling moves. Any way they where on the ground and my son stomp on his uncle's groin ending his first MMA fight, with a TKO. Later he went and puked his guts out. Well I told him maybe he should stick to the computer games and not try fighting 5yr kids   :rofl: . This was my Christmas story hope everyone had a safe and happy holiday.
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmmm, I think a lot of us would have a similar story! Both my kids study and my daughter packs a heck of a punch.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 27, 2002)

My 3 year old neice prefers the charging headbutt to the groin when you're not looking.  Very, very effective move.


----------



## ace (Dec 27, 2002)




----------

